# The Raw adventure has begun!



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm on day 2 of feeding raw.
Going very well so far, mine are all chewers it turns out!

Scooner & Daisy love every bit of it. However Ghost & Jack don't like liver, so I played the waiting game with them...they didn't eat their liver at dinner time, so I served it for breakfast today...they looked a little miffed that Scooner & Daisy got Chicken Quarters for breakfast. So about 10 minutes in, Jack ate his liver--and got a chicken quarter. Another 10 minutes Ghost reluctantly ate her liver & got her quarter. (you should have seen the face she was giving me--I wish I had thought to get the camera)

It's going to take about 2 weeks for the freezer we want to come in. So our fridge freezer is packed with one week's worth of chicken for the dogs (I even had to give some of our food in the freezer to the neighbors just to make some room & the ice bin for the ice maker had to come out too)
The rest of the month's dog food is at my father in law's in his huge freezer, so for now we have to make weekly trips to pick up food for the week for the dogs. 

I have noticed that they seem to be more mellow after their meal than they were before..usually they're bouncing off the walls & barking & whining ....now all calm dogs, I don't know if it's the raw or that the weather is nice? I dunno..


----------



## matildacroley (Feb 22, 2009)

probably bc they arent eating carbs anymore. mine dont like liver either until i switched to once a day feedings and now they eat it no problem


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I've heard dogs can become more mellow because there are less carbs and sugar in their food.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Maybe try feeding the liver partially frozen. Might be a texture thing.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Lakota didn't like liver at the beginning either. I fed it to her a couple of times partially frozen and she finally started eating it.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Don't worry! They'll soon get to the point where they don't care WHAT is in their bowl - they will eat it!!









Yes, raw fed = less frantic energy because of no carbs/sugars.


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqLakota didn't like liver at the beginning either. I fed it to her a couple of times partially frozen and she finally started eating it.


Make that 3 votes for feeding it frozen because of the texture thing. I Also cut it up a little (it is partially frozen) and mix it in with the ground chicken. At first they refused it when I feed it whole. Now I think they will eat it prepared just about any ol' way.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Penny and Sasha both like beef liver, but Sasha won't touch chicken liver and she's the chow hound!


----------



## Tiesto (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi. Steiger is now 3months young and currently on a kibble diet. I'm really considering changing to a raw diet but don't know where to start, how much to feed or what to feed. He's weighing around 11 pounds at present. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I take it Steiger is a gsd? 3 months and 11lbs is really small. I have 8 wk old pups bigger than that. 

Do a google search for BARF, Billingshurst for books to help start you out.


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm on week 2 1/2 
Everyone loves their chicken! 

I thought I was the one who would get grossed out, but it turns out Hubby is the one who is grossed out!









I'm still fighting with Ghost over eating the Liver! Yesterday she went all day without eating until finally she relented & ate her liver.

With Jack the liver problem was a texture issue, he likes it thick. With Ghost it's not a texture issue, she sniffs it & walks away. Oh well we'll just keep having a battle of the wills...& I WILL win..LOL


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

Their breath has gotten much better too!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: drkcloud4uI'm still fighting with Ghost over eating the Liver! Yesterday she went all day without eating until finally she relented & ate her liver.


You could try lightly searing the liver in some garlic & olive oil to see if she shows more interest. Or try feeding it frozen.

I've been feeding alot of chicken backs lately and I've noticed they have the kidneys and chunks of livers still attached. Bonus!!









Or try getting a premade organ mix like this:
http://www.bravorawdiet.com/products/specialty/specialty_beef.html


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The Gang
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: drkcloud4uI'm still fighting with Ghost over eating the Liver! Yesterday she went all day without eating until finally she relented & ate her liver.
> ...


She doesn't like it frozen either. 
Searing it in garlic & olive oil sounds better than what I get to eat for dinner! LOL
I've noticed with the chicken quarters lately that sometimes there's been extra--I'm guessing--kidneys in it?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

When I rinse the leg 1/4's the dark yummy organ meat rinses down the drain! I try to save what I can...


----------



## Tiesto (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Angela. 

He is rather on the small side, the "black sheep" of the litter and we took him in as nobody wanted him. Even though he's not the best of GSD's, he was blessed with the most lovable nature, and brought invaluable joy to our family. 

Thanks for the directions though.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

What type of liver? Try changing animals and see if that perks the interest. No since in forcing the dog to eat something it doesn't like if there are other options. My Sasha for example will not touch chicken liver but loves beef liver. Tried beef kidney once with Penny and she turned her nose up.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlWhen I rinse the leg 1/4's the dark yummy organ meat rinses down the drain! I try to save what I can...


Just curious - why do you rinse them?


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The Gang
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: onyx'girlWhen I rinse the leg 1/4's the dark yummy organ meat rinses down the drain! I try to save what I can...
> ...


Thanks for asking that, because I don't rinse.


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Tiesto
> 
> He is rather on the small side, the "black sheep" of the litter and we took him in as nobody wanted him. Even though he's not the best of GSD's, he was blessed with the most lovable nature, and brought invaluable joy to our family.


From what you say above, he sounds like the best of GSDs! Lovable and invaluable joy......What more could you ask for? Good for you to recognize a diamond in the rough!


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: natalie559What type of liver? Try changing animals and see if that perks the interest. No since in forcing the dog to eat something it doesn't like if there are other options. My Sasha for example will not touch chicken liver but loves beef liver. Tried beef kidney once with Penny and she turned her nose up.


It's chicken liver because we're only on week 2 of RAW using Chicken. I wasn't going to switch anything until at least after week 3.


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

Well I had to add canned mackeral tonight, I'm running low on chicken hearts...this weekend when I went to pick up the usual amount they didn't have enough & the butcher wasn't in. 

They cleaned their bowls tonight, so far mackeral is a success in the taste dept! 

I get to go back to the store tomorrow & pick up more hearts while the butcher is in.


----------

